# Beer Glaze Technique



## JourneymanBrian (Mar 16, 2015)

For this project, I've revived the age old technique of beer glazing, with one slight adjustment.

The beer is applied to the painter


----------



## Atomize (Mar 25, 2014)

JourneymanBrian said:


> For this project, I've revived the age old technique of beer glazing, with one slight adjustment. The beer is applied to the painter


Those are great specs to adhere to. Much like my beer sprayer.


----------



## JourneymanBrian (Mar 16, 2015)

nice


----------

